# Buying And Selling



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking for an alternative to the bay to buy and sell from the bay and came across pre-loved.

Any one used them or got an opinion? They look legit.

Cheers Scott.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Bit like Gumtree etc.

Classified ads.


----------



## lenny2007 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have used pre loved a lot in the past. 12 months subscription costs a mere Â£5.00. I have sold on there before as well as bought. Always been fine for me.


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

Cash converters website has some good watches on it sonetines


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers for the feedback. One of my cockerels dropped dead yesterday from old age but it upset the 710. Anyway I joined today and will be picking up the new boy in the morning. Only a fiver and a rare breed from Germany. Will try and post a picture if he is not a nutter. 5 months old from my experience normally barking mad. 710 has not seen him yet but has named him Alfred.

Cheers.


----------



## superfrank (Aug 4, 2013)

I have used preloveds lots, even bought my last car from there! I would definitely recommend it, seems to be more legit sellers and buyers than gumtree too where there are a lot of scams that go on....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That's really interesting, I've never looked at Preloved until today, but I think I'll join it and see what happens.

Just one question: How do people pay for stuff on there? Is it still a question of using Paypal? I looked around, but I couldn't see anywhere that mentioned payment methods.

Cheers for sharing the link anyway mate, nice one :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I am paying cash on collection today but for posted items you agree it with the seller.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've just joined, and had a quick look around. It seems pretty good to me, and it says Paypal protection is offered even on transactions outside of ebay, which I didn't know.

I'll sell a few low value items first, just to see how it goes, but on the face of it I'd say it is a viable alternative to ebay


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Cheers for the feedback. One of my cockerels dropped dead yesterday from old age but it upset the 710. Anyway I joined today and will be picking up the new boy in the morning. Only a fiver and a rare breed from Germany. Will try and post a picture if he is not a nutter. 5 months old from my experience normally barking mad. 710 has not seen him yet but has named him Alfred.
> 
> Cheers.












Well here he is, my first transaction on pre-loved. Alfred is a bit hot and bothered after his journey home in a cardboard box. He is one good looking boy.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I might have a go on there!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've listed my old alloy wheels on there this afternoon, just to see what happens. It looks like if you mainly want to sell it will be fine to have the free membership, but if you want to buy stuff it's better to pay the Â£5 annual fee and become a full member because you get access to adverts as soon as they are put up. Non-members have to wait 10 days before they can reply to listings, so less chance of grabbing a bargain. To be honest, I think I'll just pay it anyway, that's still going to be much cheaper than ebay in the long run.

Thanks again for sharing it mate :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just allow me one more picture of Alfred. He had a drink this afternoon and pulled a couple of Polish birds. He looks a lot happier now.


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

superfrank said:


> I have used preloveds lots, even bought my last car from there! I would definitely recommend it, seems to be more legit sellers and buyers than gumtree too where there are a lot of scams that go on....


Is it good for selling high end watches? Are there any other sites you would recommend?

Thinking of selling my Breitling but don't want to use ebay...

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive been nosing on cash convertor recently, there are some nice watches on there after youve weeded out the chaf but ive got to do that on the bay


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the feedback. One of my cockerels dropped dead yesterday from old age but it upset the 710. Anyway I joined today and will be picking up the new boy in the morning. Only a fiver and a rare breed from Germany. Will try and post a picture if he is not a nutter. 5 months old from my experience normally barking mad. 710 has not seen him yet but has named him Alfred.
> ...


Here's an old pic of my SM300. We could have a Saturday watch theme thread. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## marsw1 (Aug 14, 2013)

ryanm8655 said:


> superfrank said:
> 
> 
> > I have used preloveds lots, even bought my last car from there! I would definitely recommend it, seems to be more legit sellers and buyers than gumtree too where there are a lot of scams that go on....
> ...


Hi Ryan,

I have recent experience of trying to sell a Breitling and I'm still trying to sell it despite asking for an incredibly low price! I tried Preloved and got one response from that advert from a chap who asked if he could come and see it and then never got back to me when I said he could.

I had a few responses from Vivastreet, which is another free classifieds site - but the responses were from scammers, so be careful. The scam involves somebody contacting you to ask a bit more about the watch and then they say they will buy it. Then they say the safest way to do the transaction is via PayPal and ask you to send them a PayPal money request. then they send you fake PayPal emails to make you think they have paid your bill, in the hope that you will then post the item to them.

I've listed my watch about 4 times on eBay now too with no bids and I'm selling a brand new Breitling for over a thousand pounds less than retail prices, so I'm getting a bit fed up that I can't shift it! Hence my posts in the 'Introduce yourself' thread about me building a new website specifically for people buying or selling watches, which I think is needed ......

Good luck.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Marcus,

Whcih Breitling are you trying to sell? I assume you have looked around to see if there are any similar watches being offered at a discount.

Maybe a brand new watch at a Â£1k discount may make people suspicious about why you would sell it so cheap (it depends a bit on the rrp as to how big that reduction looks). I saw a post somewhere that said Breitling reckon that about 90% of Breitlings worn are fakes and a qucik google search found a UK site offering fake Brietling, Rolex, Omega, IWC etc. Don't know how they can get away with using the Rolex Crown symbol etc but it seems like a minefield unless you really know about the watch you are buying.


----------



## marsw1 (Aug 14, 2013)

richy176 said:


> Marcus,
> 
> Whcih Breitling are you trying to sell? I assume you have looked around to see if there are any similar watches being offered at a discount.
> 
> Maybe a brand new watch at a Â£1k discount may make people suspicious about why you would sell it so cheap (it depends a bit on the rrp as to how big that reduction looks). I saw a post somewhere that said Breitling reckon that about 90% of Breitlings worn are fakes and a qucik google search found a UK site offering fake Brietling, Rolex, Omega, IWC etc. Don't know how they can get away with using the Rolex Crown symbol etc but it seems like a minefield unless you really know about the watch you are buying.


Hi Richard,

I'm selling a brand new Breitling Superocean Heritage Chronograph 46. I'm selling new at the same price as second hand ones at Â£3200 and they cost Â£4,270 is some jewellers and Â£4,740 in others! I've had people message me with lower offers but it should sell soon at that price. My eBay listing includes photos of all the papers and documents etc. so it shouldn't set too many alarm bells ringing!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Marcus,

I suppose part of the problem is that there are a lot of watches for sale and your one has to be on sale when the right person is looking.

You also have sites like watchfinder and I just looked on there for Superoceon Cron at Â£3850 from the rrp of Â£5180 and a sit has 1 year 11 months of the 2 year manufacturer warranty it sound like new. I also found good discounts at The Watch source and kcwatches so although your watch may be a great buy, it does look as if I could have a wider choice at similar discounts from a simple web search.

Maybe the ones they offer a discount on are discontinued models but they are still `new'.

Richard


----------



## marsw1 (Aug 14, 2013)

richy176 said:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> I suppose part of the problem is that there are a lot of watches for sale and your one has to be on sale when the right person is looking.
> 
> ...


Yes you're quite right, it's a buyers market! I've seen a few similarly priced but none for as low as mine, but you're exactly right in that I have to be advertising when somebody is specifically looking for this watch, which they haven't to date. If it doesn't sell soon I may be better off waiting for the run-up to Christmas ... We'll see!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As an update to my previous comments, my girlfriend's MR2 Roadster has now sold for Â£3000 to a nice lady on Preloved, so no complaints. It does show that it can be a good place to sell, and a viable alternative to ebay. Here is the car she sold:










:thumbup:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Davey P said:


> As an update to my previous comments, my girlfriend's MR2 Roadster has now sold for Â£3000 to a nice lady on Preloved, so no complaints. It does show that it can be a good place to sell, and a viable alternative to ebay. Here is the car she sold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a good price for it


----------



## flipperfin (Aug 20, 2013)

Will definitely check out preloved, searched through ebay like hours every day, and nothing new comes up 

Thanks


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > As an update to my previous comments, my girlfriend's MR2 Roadster has now sold for Â£3000 to a nice lady on Preloved, so no complaints. It does show that it can be a good place to sell, and a viable alternative to ebay. Here is the car she sold:
> ...


Not too bad, she was asking Â£3250 for it including the hard top, or Â£3000 without, but ended up taking Â£3000 for the whole lot. It's a cracking car for the money (she paid Â£5850 for it 3 years ago - Ouch!)


----------



## Kevinlesser (Aug 17, 2013)

nice bird!


----------

